
Ask HN: Any AI/ML approaches to “date tag” text documents? - bobosha
For news articles, press releases etc. etc., might&#x2F;not have an explicit date mentioned, but in the body could state &quot;In the Spring of 2018....&quot; =&gt; 2018&#x2F;03&#x2F;??<p>Any tools in this space?
======
physicsyogi
There are two parts to this: (1) labeling something as a date or time and (2)
normalizing it to a time stamp. The first part is the tagging. The second part
is temporal normalization.

There are several libraries for temporal normalization:

\- Duckling:
[https://github.com/facebook/duckling](https://github.com/facebook/duckling)
\- JChronic:
[https://github.com/samtingleff/jchronic](https://github.com/samtingleff/jchronic)
\- There's also Chronic (Ruby version that jchronic was made from).

Stanford NLP and SpaCy also do tagging: \-
[https://github.com/stanfordnlp/stanfordnlp](https://github.com/stanfordnlp/stanfordnlp)
\- [https://spacy.io/usage/linguistic-features#named-
entities](https://spacy.io/usage/linguistic-features#named-entities)

Edit: Stanford NLP does not do temporal normalization. Added SpaCy

